# Lathe Accessories



## Charley Davidson (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been spending lots of time in my shop working nights, 11 hours last night but had to quit about 10am as it was already 90 deg.  I got a little farther on my indicator holder but need a spring for the pin for my indexing part.

I started on a drill post that's gonna be really cool. No pictures til tomorrow. Think I'll work out some details for using my digital calipers for a DRO on my cross slide tonight. Same for my quill on my Bridgeport.


----------



## burnrider (Jun 28, 2012)

Pictures appreciated, humidity must be miserable.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 28, 2012)

Charlie, with all your good fortune while scavenging you haven't yet come across an air conditioner?    :biggrin: 

A little 220v "window" unit would go a long way in getting your shop more "livable".

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 30, 2012)

Finished up the drill post for my lathe last night but I need to make some revisions. I got a little more elaborate than intended on it. it has a double action slide. The shaft slides in a brass bushing then the block slides on a KHK liner track bearing. It also tilts up & down and will drill from any angle or position on the lathe.  I need to turn a new shaft all 1 piece with the threads for the chuck turned into it so it spins true.

I'm gonna make one with 2 tracks for more rigidity and mount a die grinder on it.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice job Charley, I made one and only used it 2 times so I guess it was worth it.

Paul


----------



## burnrider (Jun 30, 2012)

Patience. skill and determination Charlie, don't know which I admire most.


----------

